# Sub Contractor Available MI



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

I may be looking to be a sub in the Muskegon, MI aera if some of my contracts dont come thru. If you have work, within Muskegon County, and need help please email me with details to [email protected].

I have a 2003 F350 Crew Cab PowerStroke with a Boss 9' 2" V, and a salt spreader if needed.

Thanks Guys

Wish you all a safe a profitable SEASON payup


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Nobody needs help in Muskegon?

I am hoping that some of my possiable contracts are just slow on signing this year!

But if not i still may be available.


----------



## Lawnboy67 (Nov 3, 2005)

Might be looking for someone in Muskegon. But am sure I need some help in the Grand Haven / Spring Lake Area.

Call Me 616 772-3375


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

I may be able to help. As of right now I have the Great Lakes Downs. What part of spring lake are you doing. Is it Commercial/Residential?

What do you pay?

Keep me posted alot of my contracts havent come thru yet.


Thanks for the interest.

Bruce


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Must be slow arounf the Muskegon area?


----------

